# Tecumseh LV195EA-362003b coil failures



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a Tecumseh Lv195ea-362003b engine on a Toro personal pace lawn mower. I had the engine in for service about a year and a half ago for a shear pin replacement and since then I have replaced 3 coils on this engine. 

It seems to run fast (not sure how to measure the RPM, but compared to my old Briggs and Stratton powered mower..its loud and seems to run hotter. I changed the oil (30W) put in a new air filter, plug and blade. The Plug (after .5 hr run time) looks like it is burning good (no black soot). The coils seem to last about a month before they break down and fail. Anyone have any idea what is causing this and how to rectify?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That is unusual, I replace one or two CDI modules on these engines a year, but rarely see a repeat of the same issue. Engine speed can be checked with a Tachometer to determine how fast the engine is running, speed can be adjusted by changing tension on the governor spring. Try a different brand of ignition module. I have seen some modules fail as a result of a blown head gasket allowing hot exhaust to blow directly on the casing and melt them, but this is pretty apparent when it happens.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks 30 year!

I have a Tach but not sure where to hook up the leads on this engine? Also what RPM should this enoigne run at?

Thanks!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Engine speed is regulated by blade size. Maximum engine speed is set to 17,000 feet per minute blade tip speed. Most mowers will run in the 2,800 to 3,100 RPM's range. 

An inductive type tach is the kind to use, there is no conventional ignition coil to attach a wired tachometer.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks again30 year! 

I saw this tach with a Tecumesh P/N # on it:

http://www.rcpw.com/tecumseh-engine-parts/genuine/670156.html

Have you ever used one of these? Sounds like a cheap enough price to have one in the tool box if they work!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes I have used them before. They are surprisingly accurate. Hard to use on smaller hand held equipment, but great for larger engines.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I have both of these,and they both work very well for all types of motors.The EZ tach does have a faster screen update and can be used on one up to eight cylinders,two or four cycle engines.Hope this helps.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tachometer-Hour...943?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b195e32f

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Elec...Z400138945201QQptZMotorsQ5fAutomotiveQ5fTools


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help guys!

The EZ tach sounds like a more versatile then the Tecumseh tach however double the price.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Yes,it is more expensive,and unless you have a lot of equipment to work on,it may be hard to justify the price.I like it because it will work on any engine,2 cycle or 4 cycle by connecting the inductive pick up to the spark plug wire.Good luck on your decision/purchase.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

OK, I have set the speed in the zone suggested by 30 year. The engine sounds great at idle now but when i apply load (increase self pace and start cutting grass after about 20 minutes) it has a clicking or knocking sound that continues until i reduce load, *this is not new it made this noise for several months now). All goes away at idle. Seems to be the worse on hills...almost sounds like a rod knock, could this be something with the governor? or do you think it is internal? I can't tell? All noise goes away at idle.

The engine starts on the 1st pull when cold. But trying to restart it after shutting it down hot... forget it. I must wait until it cools down to start.

Think any of this had anything to do with past coil failures. Not sure what to do next?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Have you checked the flywheel key?


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

No. How do you do that?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is a video that shows a sheared flywheel key on an engine similar to yours. It may not be exact, but you should be able to tell the condition of the key by removing the starter cup on top of the flywheel and looking at the key way.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks 30 year.. I plan to tear it down latter this week. I don't think the shop i had it ever replaced the key.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyone know what torque the fluwheel nut should be set to when reinstalling?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

new-bee said:


> Anyone know what torque the fluwheel nut should be set to when reinstalling?


37.5 ft/lbs. for aluminum flywheels on all LEV engines.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

OK I pu;;ed the flywheel nut off and the key looks good. Any ideas of what else may be causing the engine to ping/knock under load? I haven't pu;;;ed the flyweel off, should i do so to check and be sure its not the key?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Since your into it this far, why not pull the flywheel and make sure the key is good.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

30 Year, I pulled the flywheel and the key looks fine. It is a steel key, the same as the one in the video you provided. Anything else i should look at befor reinstalling the flywheel? Not sure what to look at next?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

new-bee said:


> 30 Year, I pulled the flywheel and the key looks fine. It is a steel key, the same as the one in the video you provided. Anything else i should look at befor reinstalling the flywheel? Not sure what to look at next?


I can't imagine why your having so much trouble with ignition modules. There is nothing else to check under the flywheel.


----------



## new-bee (Apr 24, 2011)

30 year...When i started to reassemble the flywheel I noticed that the kill wire had a fray in the wire where it may have been hitting the flywheel and possible grounding out the past coil(s)? I repaired the wire and reassembled everything back together. Once again the engine starts on the 1st pull but continues to ping and run hot once hot under load. Still confused?

Something most be still changing the timing under load? Could it have anything to do with the blade? Now I'm just frustrated.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The key between the flywheel and crankshaft sets the ignition timing. The blade cannot change this, unless it somehow causes the key to shear.


----------

